# Couple fish



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Some nice gills and paper mouths caught last night. Got out late, and missed some nice ones right at the hole. I will be back out!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice looking fish. I still haven't been out since trapper and I broek threw the ice in two different spots.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I hadn't been out much either, but this lake has thick ice and easy to drive all over. It's full of big crappie and sunfish. :beer:


----------

